# Bear Lake "rockpile"?



## Bucksnort (Nov 15, 2007)

I am going up to Bear Lake to fish Saturday and was wondering if anyone could cue me in to the location of the rockpile. A GPS location would be ideal. Please feel free to PM me. Thanks


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

This report has the GPS coordinates of the rockpiles that were put out there a few years ago.

http://wildlife.utah.gov/fishing/reports_no.php


----------

